# Restore UPVC windows. Which product?



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all,

Not the usual car related question but I have some white UPVC windows that need restoring for a guy. They have very minor scratches (like swirls) and they look dull and I believe the protective layer has been damaged.

Is there any car product out there that can restore them without machine polishing? Marine boat polish maybe?

Need a product I can use by hand and gives a good shine.



thanks

Blue


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

UPVC restorer?

Anything with cut should do it but plastic is very sensitive so start with minimal cut and work up if necessary same as a car. Paints are very similar to plastic :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

installers use cif lemon


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

The last UPVC restorer I used left some scratches and not much protection. Just thought a mild car product or Perspex polish might do the trick with my next product order


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Forget trying to polish UPVC, many hours of hard work for minimal results.

In my experience the best product by far is Type 32, a solvent cleaner, be warned potent stuff.:thumb:

http://www.wurth.co.uk/data/productdocuments/080096.pdf


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

This week I used T-cut on the PVC, it got rid of all the aged on crap & left them bright white.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've used Werkstat Prime Strong with great effect on our uPVC conservatory. Doesn't have shift the shi*e out of the plastic :thumb:


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

S63 - Will try that out, thanks. It sounds like it's the same as body shop degreaser or thinner tbh.

I just did a test patch with Farecla G3 that was at the very back of the detailing room. It shifted the dirt and polished to a bright white. Was a 30% mix with water but took a while (any more will ruin the PVC)


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i bought a 2nd hand white upvc door for my garage and it needs a clean up so reading this with interest...:thumb:
out of curiosity,once cleaned can doors/windows take a layer of say, wax as protection? would it bond?
also, just thinking that if polished with cif or whatever, would they not go dull again quicker due to lack of protection..?


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

S63 said:


> Forget trying to polish UPVC, many hours of hard work for minimal results.
> 
> In my experience the best product by far is Type 32, a solvent cleaner, be warned potent stuff.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.wurth.co.uk/data/productdocuments/080096.pdf


Solvent cleaner the way to go! :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

sfstu said:


> i bought a 2nd hand white upvc door for my garage and it needs a clean up so reading this with interest...:thumb:
> out of curiosity,once cleaned can doors/windows take a layer of say, wax as protection? would it bond?
> also, just thinking that if polished with cif or whatever, would they not go dull again quicker due to lack of protection..?


i use cif then protect with sonax extreme detailer !


----------



## andy quin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm plasterer so have to clean frames when we done n we use wonder wipes from Travis purkins then PVC cleaner from tool station just make sure it's solvent 1 and not cream ... That combination works a treat !!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

My conservatory has been protected with chemguys new look trim gel for years and still looks as new...


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD cleans UPVC like you wouldn't believe and it's non abrasive so it won't scratch. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## underworldmagic (Nov 27, 2006)

Would G101 work? Suprised noone's mensioned it


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Greased Lightning Showroom Shine is also good on UPVC. You can do both
the plastics and the glass all at the same time. After a couple of cleans it
starts building its own protective layer, meaning you can extend the frequency
between cleans. One of my pet hates is cleaning windows...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

andy quin said:


> I'm plasterer so have to clean frames when we done n we use wonder wipes from Travis purkins then PVC cleaner from tool station just make sure it's solvent 1 and not cream ... That combination works a treat !!


A plasterer that cleans window frames? Can you be my friend? :lol:

I'm constantly cleaning f****ng plaster off window frames


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I've done :

APC, SRP, Collinite.


----------



## andy quin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm a clean freak plasterer ! Lol


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

organisys said:


> I've done :
> 
> APC, SRP, Collinite.





underworldmagic said:


> Would G101 work? Suprised noone's mensioned it





HeavenlyDetail said:


> My conservatory has been protected with chemguys new look trim gel for years and still looks as new...


the above was what i was thinking...:thumb:
have those so will try...


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the solvent cleaner a 'pro' would use to get the frames clean:

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Cle...ng/PVCu+Solvent+Cleaner+1L/d260/sd3231/p31464

The Pvc restorer cream you see is practically the same as T Cut if you need to get any minor scratches out. Then apply protection of choice lol


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

I've also done the APC, SRP and Coli. It's a standard procedure :lol:

Spoke to a glazing specialist today. If the PVC has turned yellow then it's recycled /cheap materials.

Ordered the Wurths solvent cleaner (not cream)
T cut do a pvc window cleaner - it's probably the same as most cutting compounds.

T-Cut UPVC Restorer For Fibreglass, Gelcoats, Window Frames: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Will update soon.


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok tried the solvent cleaner as suspected. Load of rubbish tbh. 

Just a diluted version of bodyshop paint thinners. It eats the plastic if you are not careful. The protective polished layer on new pvc also gets removed. 

I'll stick to G3 cutting compound!


----------

